# Is there a Conection Between Sombo & Systema



## ace (Nov 20, 2004)

Both are Russian Milatary Arts
I know Sambo also has a Sport Side.

But is there a conection??? :idunno:


----------



## tichok (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes, original flavor of SAMBO birth by Mr. Viktor Spiridonov but name SAM and sometime SAMOZ. It diminutive for self-defence in English language. SAM build from Japanese Jiujitsu and Chinese Wushu but with imperial Russian know-how. 

Mr. Viktor Spiridonov school defeated by Mr. Vasili Oshchepkov school. Mr. Vasili Oshchepkov one time study with Mr. Viktor Spiridonov. Mr. Viktor Spiridonov first European black belt in Mr. Jigoro Kano Judo. Mr. Vasili Oshchepkov take SAM plus Japanese Judo and teach how to fight struggle one on one. 

Mr. Viktor Spiridonov never deny Japanese heritage of education. In political purge of Stalin in 1937, Mr. Viktor Spiridonov transport to gulag. Mr. Viktor Spiridonov executed as spy for imperialist foreigners.

Mr. Anatoli Kharlampiev student of Mr. Viktor Spiridonov. Mr. Anatoli Kharlampiev tell USSR that he create SAMBO. He say SAMBO create from all national wrestling folk styles. He say SAMBO unified Soviet combat style. This was lie to stay alive, but it lie that change direction of SAMBO. SAMBO become wrestling sport of Soviet people. Soviet wrestlers start train in all wrestling style to better in SAMBO. It then later become unified Soviet combat style of old folk styles. But it not Russian-Style.

Students of Mr. Spiridonov continue practice old SAM. But now study pure Russian-Style facets like Spas, Buza, Skobar, Sobor, Golitsin family style, and many more. Russian-Style is born really then as collective art. It taught to NKVD in Dynamo. Bodyguards of Stalin learnt Russian-Style here. There is connection between SAMBO and Russian-Style.

Later in 90th, Mr. Scott Sonnon create RMAX which is "universal style." It not Russian-Style but his study in SAM ROSS and SAMBO with diluted American know-how.  Full big story here why http://rmax.tv/history2.html


----------



## ace (Nov 20, 2004)

Thank u very Much........
This was a Question I was wondering about 
after it was asked to Me...


----------



## jellyman (Nov 29, 2004)

"Mr. Viktor Spiridonov never deny Japanese heritage of education. In political purge of Stalin in 1937, Mr. Viktor Spiridonov transport to gulag. Mr. Viktor Spiridonov executed as spy for imperialist foreigners"

That's odd, I've read that it was Oschpekov who went to the Gulag, not spiridonov.

http://members.tripod.com/stratfordsombo/articles/history-2.html

for example.


----------



## tichok (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes I make mistake with names in quick writing.  You are right I mean Mr. Vasili Oshchepkov.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 30, 2004)

Great info! THANKS! I have been taking Combat and Sport Sambo from Gokor since 96', and he is one of the best I have ever seen! One of his students just won Gold, and another Silver at the 2004' World Sport Sambo Championships in Moldova this September!


----------

